
Show HN: Idea Mash – A Side Project Idea Generator - mccallofthewild
https://www.mccallalexander.com/ideamash/
======
mwolfhoffman
a guy calls himself a web designer and his one page app has left-right scroll.
awesome.

~~~
pnwhyc
It's probably an easter egg

~~~
mwolfhoffman
sup mccall? hey read the bootstrap docs then try again

